# making a trainer?  for the complete newbie



## tarabos (Jul 21, 2003)

i'm interested in making my own aluminum trainers, most likely crafted from the tracing of my live folder to begin with. i know a lot of people here are experience in this field and i could use some tips. and when i say tips...i mean i need to know it all. a lot of the threads here have good info on them, but they're on step 5 while i'm back on step -2.

i was really looking to find out first of all if there is any particular resource out there on the net or a good book or video you could recommend.

then i would like to get some first hand info. i need it all. my main question is, "what equipment will i need to get started?" i'm pretty much in the dark here. i know there will be some type of sander involved and of course some aluminum, but i could really use some tips on where to buy the equipment and materials and what types or brands to get as well.

i'd also like to know if there is something else i should be doing first, such as practicing in a different medium before i get to the real thing.

and finally, if anyone can, perhaps you can give me an estimate of what it will all cost to start from scratch as i'm planning to do.

thanks....

MATT


----------



## DRAVEN (Jul 22, 2003)

You'll need a drill press, get a knife belt sander, n a metal cutting band saw...look into http://grizzley.com..  Now for aluminum, ckeck ur local machinist n buy there scraps for like $12 for 4' x 3" x 1/4" is an example...Hey do u happen to know Josh Ryer.  anyway hope this helps
RICH V. 
Ed Parker's Studio
PASADENA


----------



## tarabos (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks DRAVEN....

Josh Ryer....the name sounds familiar to me, but i don't know him personally.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 26, 2003)

Don't go out and by "specialty" knife making equipment, thats overkill.  You can get everything pretty cheap if you look around.

I have a 9" ryobi bandsaw (takes 59"blades I think) you'll have to buy a blade for cutting metal.   $80  + $5-10 per blade

1" belt sander.  Got a cheap one at Harbor Freight Tools for $50  + $$ for 40 grit belts

I also have a 4" belt sander (not necessary, but helpful on some jobs)

Got a cheapo drill press for $60 

Safety gear, goggles, mask, etc.

Get my aluminum from a recycle yard.

Working with aluminum isn't like steel, its actually easier to cut than some hardwoods.

Before I got all this stuff I was making due with a jigsaw and hand drill with a disksander attachment.  Not the ideal setup, but it will work.

Hope this helps

Andy


----------



## tarabos (Jul 27, 2003)

very cool...thanks. that's what i was looking for...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2003)

Have you tried to make one yet?


----------



## Dijos (Dec 6, 2003)

Ok, a book you need is the $50 knife shop by Wayne Goddard.  Aluminum does not need to be heat treated, and is remarkably easy to cut.  a vise and a hacksaw, and 2 files-mill bastard and mill smooth-should be all you need.  Maybe a grinding wheel.  But these are common garage items for any remotely crafty person, and cheap to acquire used.  Wayne said that most people get discouraged by the amount of equipment they see as necessary to make knives, when desire is the most important component.--Joe


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dijos _
> a vise and a hacksaw, and 2 files-mill bastard and mill smooth-should be all you need.  Maybe a grinding wheel.  Joe [/B]



While this will work,  in my experience the soft aluminum gums up most grinding wheels and files rather quickly.  Coarse Grit sanding belt is the way to go.

also, it depends on what you want to do.  If you want to make a couple easy designs for your own use, make do with minimal equipment.  If you plan on selling a couple to your training group here and there (as  i do), the money you get from a couple knives will pay for better equipment which will allow you to be more productive. Why spend 4 hours with a hacksaw and file when you can do it in 1/2 hour with powertools?


----------



## Dijos (Dec 10, 2003)

I was thinking that he wanted to knock out a couple for personal use.  I agree with you totally on th powertool issue, but if you're just starting out, I think it's best to have a minimal investment, as opposed to folks who say hey, if you want to make knives, you need enough tools to outfit a machine shop.  Even Wally Hayes has a Katana Video out that shows how to make a sword with really minimal tools, and a LOT of time.--Joe


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dijos _
> I think it's best to have a minimal investment, as opposed to folks who say hey, if you want to make knives, you need enough tools to outfit a machine shop.  --Joe [/B]



I agree, and by learning to make the trainers with minimal equipment, you'll really appriciate it when (if) you start investing and upgrading equipment.  Learn the hard way so you can understand the process.   relying on your mind and commitment rather than the tools.  But damn they sure do make things easier!


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Jun 12, 2004)

Quick question on trainers - how do you guys correctly line up the simulated bevels? I've been dabbling for two weeks now ( and YES, aluminum does gum up your grinding wheel ), but cannot seem to get even, smooth bevels for the life of me......HELP PLEASE!


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 15, 2004)

XtremeJ_AKKI said:
			
		

> Quick question on trainers - how do you guys correctly line up the simulated bevels? I've been dabbling for two weeks now ( and YES, aluminum does gum up your grinding wheel ), but cannot seem to get even, smooth bevels for the life of me......HELP PLEASE!



1" slack belt sander works better for me than a grinding wheel.  if you must use the grinding wheel, try using a paddle sander instead of the stone.

Andy


----------



## Gama (Jun 15, 2004)

XtremeJ_AKKI said:
			
		

> Quick question on trainers - how do you guys correctly line up the simulated bevels? I've been dabbling for two weeks now ( and YES, aluminum does gum up your grinding wheel ), but cannot seem to get even, smooth bevels for the life of me......HELP PLEASE!




Be very careful grinding aluminum on a grinding wheel. I have heard some nasty stories from knifemakers of the wheels gumming up, overheating and then shattering rather explosively.

Gary


----------

